# A Few Questions



## crazy_horse1095 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, I have a few questions about adopting/rescuing GSDs, mostly about transport.

I've been interested in GSDs for a while now. We already have two dogs (two spayed females), but I'd like another dog with more energy. It appears most of the rescues in my area require a fenced back yard for a GSD-that we don't have, although we live on a farm and our dogs get _plenty _ of excercise! Since we live out in the country, I don't know if any shelter would come to our place for a housecheck. I can easily get a reference from our vet, however. 

Are dogs in the "Urgent" forum only sent to rescues or fosters? 
Can they be transported to a private individual/family? 
Would a vet reference be enough, or is a housecheck essential? 
How much does transportation cost?

So, essentially, if I wanted to adopt a dog in the "Urgent forum," from several hours away how would I go about doing that?
I don't have a particular dog in mind, yet. I wanted to get all the facts before seriously considering adoption.

Thanks!

ETA: I'm in SW Virginia


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

If you want to adopt a dog directly from a shelter...that is between you and the shelter (many allow long distance adoptions). However, if you need assistance from a board member here (i.e. help with pull, transport, etc)...they will want to check you out first...before assisting which should include ref. checks and homecheck (it's usually not a problem to find someone in your area to perform a homecheck). 

If there is a dog you are interested in...express that intention here. If you need help...express that as well. Also post that ref's are available and you are open to a homecheck. 

I wish you luck!


----------



## crazy_horse1095 (Mar 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: myamomIf you want to adopt a dog directly from a shelter...that is between you and the shelter (many allow long distance adoptions). However, if you need assistance from a board member here (i.e. help with pull, transport, etc)...they will want to check you out first...before assisting which should include ref. checks and homecheck (it's usually not a problem to find someone in your area to perform a homecheck).
> 
> If there is a dog you are interested in...express that intention here. If you need help...express that as well. Also post that ref's are available and you are open to a homecheck.
> 
> I wish you luck!


Thanks!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Your best bet is to go through a rescue. If you have a long distance adoption, and it doesn't work out, what are you going to do? What is the safety net for that dog?

VGSR is in your area, you should contact them an check out their dogs. 

dd


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Deva brings up a good point.


----------



## crazy_horse1095 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice! I'll look into VGSR


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

There are also so many GSDs in VA shelters, you should check out your area shelters.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

MomtoBeauandRiley has a good suggestion.

Also, I would apply with rescue's even if they have a fence requirement...doesn't hurt to try....I think you will find some rescue's will waive the fence requirement if you have a good solid plan in place for safely exercising your dogs outside and providing a safe environment....like you use long leashes when outside, etc. Be detailed in your application and be prepared for lots of questions....remember they have the dogs best interest at heart and are not being rude or intruding by asking lots of questions!!

The concern would be if you live out in the country with acreage that you don't just open the door and let the dogs run outside with no safety net so to speak....just because people are out in the country doesn't mean there aren't still dangers. Dogs can bolt after a deer and even the best trained dog can ignore a recall, add to that a rescue will be new and sometimes scared, they really can bolt. I believe a member of this board just tragically lost their dog when they bolted into the woods and was shot by a hunter. 

Also, you may not be near a road but dogs can travel great distances quickly so there is still a danger that dogs can be hit by cars if allowed to run around acreage without a fence or leash. Fences don't always mean safety, some use it just to boot the dog out the door and ignore them for a few hours thinking the dog is getting exercise that way, so, either way (fence or no fence) you need to outline how you will provide for a safe outdoor environment.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I few comments from someone that does rescue, and is involved with a good rescue group.

Your farm environment sounds great. Some rescue groups do have a fence requirement, but many do not, and the fact you live in the country should be a hugh positive. 

A good rescue group will do a home check, but having other dogs, and again where you live should be a big plus.

Are there any Pet Expos in your area. I live in Wisconsin and they have numerous rescue groups at these Expos, along with some of their dogs. If you want to adopt, it is a great way to meet dogs.

You mentioned getting a dog with more energy then your dogs. I find the traditional German Shepherd male has more energy and drive then a female dog. 

Consider doing rescue work, before permanently adopting a dog. I know some groups frown on this approach, but doing rescue allows you to get to know the dogs you rescue, and at some point, probably early on you will find your forever dog.

Finally, I just agreed to let someone adopt my rescue, Sheba. The dog is a runner, but always comes back when called. She is on a farm with no fences. Another person, who wanted the dog lives on a busy street and has a fenced in yard. Yet if Sheba would have gotten loose and ran 100 feet, she cold have easily been killed by a car.


----------



## crazy_horse1095 (Mar 31, 2008)

Again, thanks for all the replies and comments!


----------

